

Mowingo's Mobile CRM Tool Set to Launch at McDonald's - dreymann
http://betakit.com/2012/05/11/mowingos-mobile-crm-tool-set-to-launch-in-hundreds-of-mcdonalds

======
realradius
This is a great service - a great way for brands to think globally and act
locally.

